# Χωματερή της Ευρώπης η Αφρική



## Ambrose (Feb 20, 2009)

Τόνοι τοξικών απορριμμάτων από δημοτικές χωματερές στη Δύση μεταφέρονται παράνομα σε χώρες όπως η Γκάνα και η Νιγηρία. Εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες κατεστραμμένα αντικείμενα, όπως ηλεκτρονικοί υπολογιστές και τηλεοράσεις, πωλούνται σε εμπόρους − δήθεν ως μεταχειρισμένα − και καταλήγουν στην Αφρική, μετατρέποντας για άλλη μια φορά τις περιοχές αυτές σε σκουπιδότοπους της Δύσης.

http://www.tvxs.gr/v5606

Ωραίο, ε;


----------



## Elsa (Feb 20, 2009)

Πάνω στο ίδιο θέμα, πολύ ενδιαφέρον και κατατοπιστικό (αλλά και καταθλιπτικό) ήταν το ντοκιμαντέρ του ΕΞΑΝΤΑ που προβλήθηκε προ καιρού και αφορούσε κυρίως την Κίνα. Διαβάστε εδώ, νομίζω οτι έχει και τρέιλερ.
Αντιγράφω: 
_Οι μεγάλες πολυεθνικές κατασκευής ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών γνωρίζουν καλά τις επιπτώσεις που έχουν τα προϊόντα τους στον άνθρωπο και το περιβάλλον. Άλλωστε ήταν οι ίδιοι οι εργαζόμενοι τους, που την δεκαετία του 70 στη Silicon Valley, έπεσαν πρώτοι θύματα των τοξικών ουσιών, εμφανίζοντας καρκίνους διαφόρων μορφών.
Οι οικολογικές οργανώσεις πιέζουν ώστε οι κατασκευάστριες εταιρείες να φτιάξουν οικολογικούς υπολογιστές χωρίς τοξικές ουσίες και το σημαντικότερο να είναι υπεύθυνες για τον πλήρη κύκλο ζωής του προϊόντος που πουλάνε.
«Όταν ο υπολογιστής γίνει ένα άχρηστο σκουπίδι», λέει ο κ. Πίνγκ διευθυντής της Κινέζικης GreenPeace, «θα πρέπει να τον πάρουν πίσω να τον ανακυκλώσουν και να διαχειριστούν τις τοξικές ουσίες. Αυτό το σύστημα δίνει ένα κίνητρο στις εταιρείες να βάλουν περισσότερα χρήματα στην έρευνα «καθαρής» τεχνολογίας καθώς έτσι θα πληρώνουν λιγότερα όταν το προϊόν κλείσει τον κύκλο του. Δεν θα έχουν να διαχειριστούν τοξικές ουσίες, κάτι το οποίο κοστίζει πολύ.»
Μόνο στις ΗΠΑ, 315 εκατομμύρια υπολογιστές είναι ήδη, ή θα θεωρηθούν σύντομα, απαρχαιωμένοι. Το 2009, ο τζίρος της παγκόσμιας αγοράς των ηλεκτρονικών αποβλήτων αναμένεται να αγγίξει τα 11 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια. Έως το 2010 η ποσότητα των ηλεκτρονικών αποβλήτων της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης θα φτάνει τα 12 εκατομμύρια τόνους ετησίως. _


----------

